# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tours leo núi fansipan đặc biệt hấp dẫn giá rẻ tại sapa

## sapaskytravel

*FANSIPAN NIỀM ĐAM MÊ KHÁT KHAO CHINH PHỤC VÀ CHIẾN THẮNG*

Fansipan được mệnh danh là nóc nhà Đông Dương bởi độ cao 3143m so với mực nước biển. Vẻ đẹp mê hồn như rừng hoa Đỗ quyên,rừng trúc, rừng tùng và cảnh sắc hùng vĩ giữa đất trời của Fansipan khiến như ta đang lạc vào một câu chuyện cổ tích.

Từ trung tâm thị trấn Sa Pa (huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai), đi theo hướng Bắc, ngược phía Thác Bạc khoảng 15 km đến cửa rừng Trạm Tôn, nơi có độ cao 1.800m. Từ đây Bạn bắt đầu xuất phát chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan. Men theo một khe suối cạn là con dốc dựng đứng báo hiệu một cuộc hành trình nhiều gian khó bắt đầu. Sau khoảng một giờ vượt qua tầng thực vật lúp xúp, bắt đầu chìm mình vào cánh rừng già với những thân cây cao và to đến vài người ôm đứng chen san sát. Một điển hình của rừng nguyên sinh cận nhiệt đới đa tầng trong đó có hai tầng thực vật rõ rệt là đại thụ và cây tầng thấp. Loài hoa đỗ quyên rừng Hoàng Liên thay nhau nở quanh năm, phủ lên khu rừng tấm lụa sặc sỡ, mỗi loài nở trong vài tuần lễ. Tiếp theo là rừng trúc quân tủ, rừng Tùng, các loài Phong Lan….

*Lịch trình:*

*Ngày 01:*

- 7h có mặt tại Hoàng Lan Sapa hotel. Nhận phòng để tắm giặt, nghỉ ngơi.
- Chuẩn bị đồ đạc & trang bị để leo Fansipan. (Gửi đồ tại KS)
- 8h30. Xe ôtô đón tại khách sạn đưa lên cửa rừng Sín Chải
- 9h: Quý khách bắt đầu hành trình leo núi tại làng Sín Chải.
-12h: Quý khách nghỉ chân ăn trưa.
Sau đó tiếp tục hành trình đến độ cao 2.250m.
17h30: Cắm trại, đốt lửa, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trong rừng.

*Ngày 02 :*

- 6h: Quí khách dậy ăn sáng.
- 6h30: Xuất phát leo lên độ cao 2800m. Trên đường đi ngắm cảnh biển mây tuyệt đẹp.
- 11h: Nghỉ chân ăn trưa tại lán 2800m.
- 14h30: Chinh phục đỉnh Fansipan. Cùng nhau chụp ảnh lưu niệm và ăn mừng chiến thắng.
- 15h30: Sau đó Quý khách bắt đầu quay lại độ cao 2.800m để cắm trại nghỉ đêm.

*Ngày 03:*

- 5h30: Quí khách dậy ăn sáng.
- 6h: Quí khách xuất phát từ lán 2800m trở về Sapa. Đi đường Trạm Tôn.
- 12h: Xe đón đoàn tại Trạm tôn đưa về Trung Nguyen Hotel tắm giặt nghỉ ngơi.
Nhận phòng tắm giặt nghỉ ngơi, đi ăn uống.
Thời gian 1/2 ngày còn lại có thể thuê xe máy đi chụp ảnh Sa Pa. Đi bản chơi hoặc tự do dạo chơi Sa Pa.

_Đoàn có thể chọn tuyến Trạm tôn - Sín chải:
_
Ngày 1: Trạm tôn - 2.800m (Sáng có thể chụp ảnh hoàng hôn trên đỉnh).
Ngày 2: 2.800 - Fansipan - 2.200m.
Ngày 3: 2.200 - Sín chải - Sa Pa.

*Báo giá bao gồm:*

- Xe đưa đón Lào Cai - Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Porter khuân đồ, nhiệt tình trong suốt chuyến đi.
- Lều trại riêng (hoặc ngủ lán), túi ngủ vệ sinh sạch sẽ, loại dầy, ấm, êm.
- Xe đưa đón Sapa - Trạm Tôn - Sapa.
- Giấy phép tham quan (Bao gồm: bảo hiểm, vệ sinh, phí ngủ, vé ….)
- Nghỉ ngơi, tắm giặt tại Hoàng Lan Sapa hotel.
- Giấy chứng nhận leo Fansipan.
- Bữa ăn theo lịch trình: 03 bữa chính, 2 bữa phụ.
- Ăn, uống các bữa theo thực đơn dưới đây đảm bảo đủ lượng và chất: thịt lợn (Nếu đoàn hơn 10 người thì thêm 1 con lợn bản) + Gà ta + Sâm panh + Rượu + Rau tươi 2 loại + Nước chai Lavie (1.5 lít/ người/1 ngày) + hoa quả 2 ngày.

Cụ thể:

Ngày 1:

Sáng:
Ăn phở, bún.

Trưa:

1. Cơm nắm + Muối vừng + thịt lợn rán hoặc gà quay.
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng.

Chiều:

1. Cơm canh + Rau tươi.
2. Bò sào thập cẩm
3. Thịt lợn bản quay
4. Khoai tây rán, ngọn su su xào tỏi
5. Đậu hũ chiên
6. Hoa quả tráng miệng, Lipton/café/trà gừng + rượu;

Ngày 2:
Sáng:
Mỳ tôm trứng + thịt bò, rau, Café tan, lipton, trà gừng

Trưa:

1.Cháo thịt hoặc bánh đa.
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng;

1. Bánh mỳ + Thịt hộp + Dưa chuột;
2. Hoa quả tráng miệng; Lipton/café/trà gừng;

chiều

1. Cơm canh + Rau tươi.
2. Gà quay.
3. Thịt lợn bản rang tiêu
4. Khoai tây rán, rau cải soong sào tỏi
5. Đậu hũ sốt cà chua
6. Hoa quả tráng miệng, Lipton/café/trà gừng + rượu;

Ngày 3:

Sáng: Mỳ tôm trứng + thịt bò, rau.
Trưa : Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều đoàn tự túc.

*Không bao gồm:*

- Vé tàu Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội (giá tham khảo: ghế cứng 120 ngàn/lượt, ghế mềm: 200 ngàn/lượt; giường nằm 400 - 550 ngàn/lượt)

- Chi phí cá nhân.
- Bữa tối ngày 03.



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào du lịch Sapa

----------

